# Convertir voltaje de 6v 4a a 5v 500mA



## da99 (Sep 20, 2011)

Saludos

Tengo una Batería de gel de 6V y 4A y quiero que me entregue una tensión de salida igual al USB de 5V y maxima intensidad de corriente de 500 mA. 
Quiero saber como hacer, y que me comenten con un poco de claridad porque soy muy nuevo es este tema.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 20, 2011)

el voltaje lo puedes reducir con un arreglo de transistor y diodo zener como en el diagrama, un zener de 5.1 Volts te vendría bien. Para limitar la corriente puedes utilizar in fusible.Fuente

Saludos

En vez del transformador, tendría qure ir conectada tu batería.


----------



## jol45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba lo siguente.
Conecta en serie diodos rectificadores (por Ej. 1N4007) cada diodo tendra una caida de voltaje de de aprox 0.8V (valor varia un poco dependiendo de la marca) con 2 diodos tendras un voltaje algo menor que 5 volt,
Cuidado, este sistema no regula y depende solo del voltaje de la bateria, la cual puede subir algo en el proseso de carga.

Saludos


----------



## da99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gracias Daniel Meza y Jol45
Voy a probar ambos y les comentare como me fue!
Saludos


----------



## jol45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola.

El problema esta en que debes bajar solo un Volt, si usas un regulador de 5 Volt (7805) pierde al menos 2 volt entre la entrada y la salida (6 - 2 = 4) y te daria 4 volt a la salida. y lo mismo pasara con usar un transistor como regulador.

Saludos


----------



## da99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Saludos, he usado diodos rectificadores Ej. 1N4007. con varios de estos he logrado bajar el voltaje al deseado, lo que no he podio hacer en bajar el amperaje. Si bien al poner el serie los diodos bajo el voltaje, me baja el amperaje también pero muy poco. Al conectarlos en serie baja el amperaje pero necesito muchos para llegare a 500mA peroy también me baja el voltaje. Por lo tanto solo con diodos no puedo llegar a una relación de 5v y 500mA. 
Esa ha sido mi experiencia, si bien no se mucho del tema (casi nada) quisiera que me expliquen o digan que tengo que hacer.
Gracias


----------



## alecmander (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola para que queres bajar el amperaje? queres proteger la carga o que??


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

y porque no usas una vateria de 12volts y le colocas un regulador lm7805 y listo para que complicarte la vida enpatando diodos


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 3, 2012)

Yo tambien necesito ayuda sobre esto. 

Tengo un sistema de paneles solares (40W) y de baterias de 6V. SOn 3 baterias de 6V y 12Ah.

Mi idea, es aprovechar esta pequeña instalacion para alimentar un equipo fijo (caja de voz) que va a 5V y poner una toma USB a 5V para cargar moviles, etc....

Mi pregunta es: al ser una bateria y no dar un voltaje "fijo", el colocar 1 o 2 diodos puede suponer un problema.

Parece ser que tampoco puedo un 7805 por su propia caída de tensión.

Por ahí hablan del R78E, pero desconozco como poder instalarlo.

En cuanto al amperaje, entiendo que la salida no debo protegerla, el movil o el aparato, chuparán lo necesario, eso si, pondré un fusbile de 3A como mera proteccion de la bateria ante cortocircuitos en la salida.

Alguien puede aconsejarme y criticar mis decisiones ? (no vale los 12V pues ya tengo los paneles y las baterias a 6V).

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Pon un 7805, si no funiona ya pensaremos otra cosa.


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Pon un 7805, si no funiona ya pensaremos otra cosa.



Ya está probado, jeje. Y nada, me da menos de 4,5 voltios


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2012)

Buenos días.

Para eso puedes poner el Regulador LM2937ET-5.0 el (-5.0) significa que es de 5.0V

Lo que hace ideal a este Regulador para tu propósito es que con una entrada de 5,5VCC ya es suficiente para regular la tendión de salida de 5,0VCC

Abjunto PDF.

P.D. (No cobro ninguna comisión de la casa National) 


Sal U2


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 3, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Para eso puedes poner el Regulador LM2937ET-5.0 el (-5.0) significa que es de 5.0V
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, solo dos preguntas:

He visto que es para 500 mA, con eso no haría falta disipador. Pero habría alguno más potente ?
Alguien tiene un esquemita de conexión ? (quizás lleve algun diodo, o resistencia, y dónde pongo un fusbile de protección ante cortocircuitos de la carga ?)

Gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2012)

h2ohgh2o dijo:


> Muchas gracias, solo dos preguntas:
> 
> He visto que es para 500 mA, con eso no haría falta disipador. Pero habría alguno más potente ?
> Alguien tiene un esquemita de conexión ? (quizás lleve algun diodo, o resistencia, y dónde pongo un fusbile de protección ante cortocircuitos de la carga ?)
> ...



Si miras el documento PDF lo entenderás, está muy claro, fijaté en la primera página donde está dibujado el encapsulado.

Puedes poner un fusible  (Recomendable) de 1Amp en serie con la entrada
Es recomendable que pongas un disipador, el tamaño depende de la tensión de entrada si esta no sobrepasa los 7 voltios la disipación será de tan solo 1Vatio por lo que no será necesario el disipador pero siempre es recomendable poner alguno.

En cuanto si esta serie de Reguladores se fabrica para más intensidad, te diré que lo desconozco pero es de suponer que seguramente sí se fabrican, si veo algo te lo comento...
Seguramente algún Forero lo puede aclarar 


Mirando en mi Base de Datos he visto este Regulador, es de 1Amp

Si tienes un rato libre, busca en Internet.... _Low Dropout Regulator_

Sal U2


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 3, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Si miras el documento PDF lo entenderás, está muy claro, fijaté en la primera página donde está dibujado el encapsulado.
> 
> Puedes poner un fusible  (Recomendable) de 1Amp en serie con la entrada
> Es recomendable que pongas un disipador, el tamaño depende de la tensión de entrada si esta no sobrepasa los 7 voltios la disipación será de tan solo 1Vatio por lo que no será necesario el disipador pero siempre es recomendable poner alguno.
> ...



Habia visto el esquema de la ultima hoja, pero a veces, vosotros los expertos, aconsejais mayores capacitancias, resistencias en serie, etc...

Si alguien aporta algo más seria perfecto, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Condensadores ni uno, en una batería son totalmente inútiles.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2012)

Buenas tardes de nuevo h2ohgh2o.

Tengo por norma, desde muchos años, fiarme de la notas de aplicación de los fabricantes, en ocasiones creémos que poniendo esto por aquí, esto por acá mejoramos el diseño, y en ocasiones lo que estamos haciendo es perder el tiempo y el dinero.

Ahora que estás empezando, sigue las recomendaciones del fabricantes del producto, intenta leer (y entender) las Hojas de Datos y las Notas de Aplicación. :estudiando:
Ten  en cuenta que quién mejor conoce el producto es el fabricante de mismo.

Bueno por ahora lo dejo, he quedado con unos colegas y nos vamos al cine a ver "Prometeus" que la extrenan hoy 

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Ago 3, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Para eso puedes poner el Regulador LM2937ET-5.0 el (-5.0) significa que es de 5.0V
> 
> ...



Ni que tendrias como, lamentablemente National no existe mas, la compro TI.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Amigo, que corriente necesitas?.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

500mA lo dice el título del hilo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Gracias Scooter, aunque el que inicio el post no es la misma persona que añadio al hilo, por ello la pregunta. Pero siendo asi, sino necesitas una tension estabilizada, puedes añadir un diodo comun, y un diodo tipo schottky en serie con la carga obviamente, con ello logras una caida de tension de aprox. 1V.


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 4, 2012)

Me estais ayudando un monton, y yo sin dar señales de vida, 

Mi post en particular es este: (resumido)



> Tengo un sistema de paneles solares (40W) y de baterias de 6V. S0n 3 baterias de 6V y 12Ah.
> Mi idea, es aprovechar esta pequeña instalacion para alimentar un equipo fijo (caja de voz) que va a 5V y poner una toma USB a 5V para cargar moviles, etc....
> Por ahí hablan del R78E, pero desconozco como poder instalarlo.
> En cuanto al amperaje, entiendo que la salida no debo protegerla, el movil o el aparato, chuparán lo necesario, eso si, pondré un fusbile de 3A como mera proteccion de la bateria ante cortocircuitos en la salida.



Con lo que me habeis dicho, no quiero decir que necesite solo 500mA, quiero sacarle el máximo partido.

Me crecen los enanos, la pinza amperimetrica se la he dejado a mi cuñado, y no sé cuanto consume la caja de voz, imagino que menos que un movil (al no tener pantalla), esto es: 30-50 mA en reposo y unos 300-400 mA en llamada (tirando muy por alto para evitar quedarme corto).

Esta carga (la caja de voz) estaría 24 horas al día puesta.

Y por otra parte, quiero sacar una conexion a un USB hembra para cargar moviles, generalmente cargan a 500 mA o 1000 mA. Esto sería siempre unas horas, lo que dure la carga del movil.

Por lo tanto, de mi controlador de carga solar, tengo una salida a 6V, y me gustaría tener 2 consumos, uno de unos 500 mA y otro de unos 1000 mA. 

Lo de diodos en serie (0.7V) estaría bien si la salida que tengo fuera constante, pero como depende de la bateria .... (pues cargada tendré casi 7V, y luego me irá bajando hasta por debajo de 6V).

Lo de los Zener no os acabo de enternder, ni los skotty (se algo de esto pero no soy experto).

Espero haberme explicado, para mi lo mejor, sería poner "algo para 3A" y a correr !!! (que luego trabaja con un maximo de 1,5A en picos y 200 mA de base, pues perfecto, más fresquito.

O mejor me aconsejais hacer una salida para cada consumo que tenga con su fusible correspondiente ?

A ver que ultimos coletazos podeis darme, gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 4, 2012)

Buenos días h2ohgh2o (y demás compañeros del Foro).

Siguimos intentando encontrar una solución a tu problema... 

Otro aporte más, se trata de otro regulador tipo_ Low Dropout _, Es el LT1185 este es para 5.0V y 3 Amp (abjunto PDF sacado de Internet)

Ya tienes varias propuestas...

LM2930ET-5.0 = 5.0V, 500mA.
LM2940 = 5.0V, 1Amp.
LT1185 = 5.0V  3Amp.

Tambien tienes multitud de propuestas de lo demás compañereos del foro... 

Ahora te toca a tí currarte la más adecuada para tus propósitos. 

Sal U2


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 4, 2012)

Bueno, pues estoy tirando por esta opcion:

* LM2940 = 5.0V, 1Amp.

El hecho es que no sé si poner 2 de estos, con salida independiente, uno para la carga de 24h/dia que tengo, y el otro para la carga de moviles por USB.

Cada uno de ellos llevaría en su salida un fusible 1A5V

Además:

He oido muy mal hablar de colocarlos en paralelo, por eso he pensado poner uno en cada salida, qué opinais ? (sería más practico tener algo de 2 o 3A que no 2 o 3 salidas de 1A)
¿Debo poner algun diodo como proteccion de inversion de polaridad por el punto de consumo?
¿Colocare a la entrada de cada uno un condensador de 16V y 0.47uF, y la salida de cada LM2940 un condensador de 16V y 44 uF (el doble que lo recomendado), qué os parece? en la tienda cuando compre los condensadores deben ser de algun tipo especial ? o generícos ? (no sé que dice el manual de eso de ESR, qué es eso ???)

Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno tal cual, los reguladores en paralelo siempre trabajaran en desequilibrio, por lo tanto NO se recomienda.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 4, 2012)

Buenas noches   h2ohgh2o

Veo que te vas aclarando en tu decisión  

Lo que planteas es buena solución, mejor repartir en varias salidas, los Reguladores no son nada caros 
Una buena solución es poner Condensadores de Tántalo de 10µF tanto en la entrada como en la salida, estos Condensadores se ponen muy (Muy cerca) del regulador.
Y si quieres "rizar el rizo" puedes poner támbien un condensador de 1µF Muilticapa en paralelo con los anteriores, queda muy profesional 
Lo de los fusibles tambien es buena idea pero ten en cuenta que los fusibles pruducen una pequeña caída de tensión, mejor ponlo en la entrada del regulador.

Lo de los Díodos de protección no lo veo muy claro ya que lo que vas a conectar no genera tensión inversa. ???

La ESR es una cualidad de los Condensadores que definen su calidad (Resistencia Serie Equivalente) pero en esta aplicación no tiene mucha importancia.


Sal U2


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 5, 2012)

Miguelus, tengo dudas sobre lo que me dices:

* el fabricante recomienda 0.47uF a la entrada, y al menos, 22uF a la salida (yo pondré el doble, total, valdrá lo mismo el condensador). Tu das otros valores y otros tipos de condensadores que los estandar (porque tengo que pedir los condensadores estandar, no?) , por qué ? (y no es decirte nada a ti, pero hay gente que dice seguir al pie de la letra los datasheet y otros veo que no).
* el multicapa sería en paralelo con la salida.?
* el ESR lo dicen en el datasheet, aquí porque no tiene importancia ? Al fin y al cabo lo estoy usando para el fin que tiene: 5V y 1A, o es relacionada con la calidad "de la tension de salida" ?

He simulado el sistemilla en el Multisim 11, y solo tengo una pérdida de 30mA, con lo cual me parece una solucion correcta, salvo el hecho que tengo que hacer varias salidas de 1A.

He encontrado esta información de ponerlos en paralelo, qué opinion os merece ? (a ver si lo simulo en el MultiSim): colocar unas resistencias muy pequeñas en serie a la salida, pero claro me generarían una caida de tension innecesaria, no ?

Por otra parte, me olvido de los diodos, y pongo unos fusibles a la entrada.

Gracias


----------



## chclau (Ago 5, 2012)

No me parece un buen consejo decir que "el ESR no importa", una fuente de alimentacion es un sistema realimentado y el valor de ESR maximo se especifica de manera tal que no afecte a la estabilidad del sistema realimentado. Lo dice claramente el datasheet.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 5, 2012)

h2ohgh2o dijo:


> Miguelus, tengo dudas sobre lo que me dices:
> 
> * el fabricante recomienda 0.47uF a la entrada, y al menos, 22uF a la salida (yo pondré el doble, total, valdrá lo mismo el condensador). Tu das otros valores y otros tipos de condensadores que los estandar (porque tengo que pedir los condensadores estandar, no?) , por qué ? (y no es decirte nada a ti, pero hay gente que dice seguir al pie de la letra los datasheet y otros veo que no).
> * el multicapa sería en paralelo con la salida.?
> ...



Buenas noches de nuevo. A ver por dónde empezamos 

El caso que nos ocupa y El Data Sheet cierto que habla ESR, zona segura de funcionamiento...

Con los Condensadores que te recomiendo, Tántalo y Multi Capa está asegurada la ESR y el Regulador trabajará en la zona segura ¿Acaso piensas que cuando se diseña un circuito se mide la ESR de todos los Condenadores?, se diseña bajo catálogo y se siguen las normas dadas por los fabricantes de Resistencias, Condensadores, Relés... y todos los demás Componentes.

Normalmente en la Base de Datos de la Empresa tenemos la mayoría de los Componentes ya que los fabricantes, periodicamente, nos envían productos nuevos.

En ocasiones se diseña un producto nuevo, se revisa, varias veces, se documenta, y en ocasiones, sin ni siquiera hacer un prototipo, se ordena la fabricación de la serie ya que se tiene la seguridad de que va a funcionar según lo expecificado.

En el caso que nos ocupa, Condensador de 1µF Multi Capa conectado muy cerca de la salida, normalmente no se cita por los fabricantes, pero es muy recomendable si lo que vamos a conectar en la salida del regulador trabaja en RF, evitamos desestabilizar al regulador frente a posibles componentes de RF que pudieran ser transportadas por la linea de alimentación.
Tambien prevenimos que el Regulador entre en Auto Oscilación (Los Reguladores internamente son Amplificadores).

En relación al Condensador de 10µF que te recomendé, también muy cerca del Regulador, esto vale para la mayoría de los Reguladores, cierto que en el Data Sheet del LM2940 
recomienda mínimo de 22µF para un funcionamiento estable a máxima corriente de salida, estoy de acuerdo si lo dice el fabricante pues adelante, no leí el documento con la suficiente atención  

En cuanto al Condensador de Tántalo hay que hacer una aclaración...

¿Por qué un Condensador de Tántalo?, este tipo de Condensador es muy estable y compacto, para bajas tensiones es ideal, presenta un ESR muy bajo incluso a frecuencias relativamente altas, pero ojo no los inviertas de polaridad ya que explotan ni los sometas a altas temperaturas, son poco tolerantes a sobre tensiones, para 5Voltios es mejor poner uno de 10V, por su gran calidad son masivamente empleados en circuitos de montaje superficial, por ejemplo Teléfonos Móviles (suelen ser Amarillos con una franja Negra o Marrón que indica el Negativo), eso sí son algo más caro que los convencionales. 

Yo tengo una gran preferencia por esos dos tipos de Condensadores. 

También haces referencia a poner Reguladores en paralelo... 

No voy a entrar en un debate sobre este tema, por el Foro encontrarás opiniones de todo tipo.

Aquí podemos utilizar un modelo empírico 
Ponemos en paralelo dos Reguladores del mismo fabricante y con la misma fecha de fabricación, de esta foma nos aseguramos que sean lo más iguales posibles.
Necesitaremos dos Radiadores de calor exactamente iguales.
Ponemos en cada Radiador un Regulador sin contacto entre ellos.
Conectamos una resitencia de carga de un valor tal que circule por ella una intensidad cercana al valor máximo de los reguladores, por ejemplo, si cada regulador es de 12V/1Amp la Resistencia sería de 12Ω por lo que por cada Regulador circulará 0,5Amp.
Ahora controlamos la temperatura de ambos Readiadores.
¿Se calienta igual o uno se calienta más que otro?
Repetir la prueba varias veces con reguladores escogidos al azar. 
Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones

Bueno, creo que con esta parrafada te  habré aclarado alguna duda pero piensa que este circuito son 3 o 4 Componentes ¿qué pasaría si fueran 100 o 200?  afortunadamente las cosas son mucho más sencillas de lo que parecen.

Sal U2


----------



## retrofit (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola foreros, estamos ante un tema interesante, pero por desgracia esta degenerando un poco.

Estoy totalmente a favor de los planteamientos propuestos por miguelus  aunque creo las respuestas en este foro tienen que ser menos teóricas ya que muchos foreros se vé que somos en mayor o menor medida principiantes.
Yo he hecho varios montajes con este regulador, el LM2940 y nunca me preocupe del valor de los condensadores de estabilización, en la salida los ponía de .1nF y 4,7µF y jamás me dieron ningún problema ya que funcionaban de maravilla.

Hace tiempo pensaba que poner reguladores en paralelo podía mejorar el rendimiento, pero en una ocasión que puse dos en paralelo la cosa no me funcionaba, el comportamiento era muy herratico y aleatoriamente se bloqueaban, al fin deseché la idea.

Tampoco veo muy necesarío estar continuamente midiendo la ESR de los condensadores, nunca he visto un medidor de ESR y no creo que sea inprescindible tener uno, tanpoco se como pedirlos con una ESR determinada ni que valores de ESR son los normales.

Según miguelus los de Tántalo son muy buenos y tienen muy baja ESR, por lo que he leído creo que es así, también están los electroliticos que vienen marcados como 105º que son los que emplean la fuentes conmutadas.

Me voy de vacaciones (merecidas) 

Feliz verano


----------



## chclau (Ago 6, 2012)

Bueno, la intencion es explicar las cosas segun como cada uno de nosotros las sabe, vos podes hacer lo que quieras y usar el metodo de que "me anda, asi que esta bien" (que yo no comparto) o tratar de aprender un poco mas... o al menos, dejar que otros aprendan mas. Nadie mide ESR asi como nadie mide hFE, son datos que estan en el datasheet. Si no sabemos lo que son esos parametros, pues a aprenderlos, eso es lo lindo de la electronica, se puede aprender y profundizar toda la vida.

Eso es una de las cosas que mas cuesta aprender. LEER el datasheet. "Lo arme asi y me anda" es muy lindo si lo queremos hacer como hobby. Si queremos la electronica como profesion, es inaceptable.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 6, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, la intencion es explicar las cosas segun como cada uno de nosotros las sabe, vos podes hacer lo que quieras y usar el metodo de que "me anda, asi que esta bien" (que yo no comparto) o tratar de aprender un poco mas... o al menos, dejar que otros aprendan mas. Nadie mide ESR asi como nadie mide hFE, son datos que estan en el datasheet. Si no sabemos lo que son esos parametros, pues a aprenderlos, eso es lo lindo de la electronica, se puede aprender y profundizar toda la vida.
> 
> Eso es una de las cosas que mas cuesta aprender. LEER el datasheet. "Lo arme asi y me anda" es muy lindo si lo queremos hacer como hobby. Si queremos la electronica como profesion, es inaceptable.



Efectivamente chclau tienes razón. Yo, como muchos, en mi casa y por afición hago cosas que  "Profesionalmente" sería un sacrilegio ya que mi presupuesto es limitado, en la Empresa no miramos el precio de los componentes, los usamos y listo.

Los Data Shee están muy bien, te dan una buena pauta de diseño, y en ocasiones los empleamos en aplicaciones para las que, en principio, no fueron diseñados por ejemplo emplear un LM7812 como Modulador de AM en un transmisor.

Los Data Shee son como la guia de teléfonos, no es necesarío que las leas, sería aburridísimo, son referencias para sacar tus conclusiones de que es lo que hace ese Componente y cuales son son sus limitaciones.  

Gracias por los comentarios EB4GBF que lo pases bien tu y todos  los Forero, yo tambien  me voy a la playa 

Sal U2 y disfrutar del Verano


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 9, 2012)

Pues sigo con el tema. Acordaros que aunque el titulo tenga 500 mA, necesito 3A, yo aun estoy en duda de si poner varias salidas de 1A, una salida de 3A, o varios de 1A en paralelo (con o sin resistencias).

He estado mirando estos (adjunto datasheets) :

LM2940: 1A, input<26V, 30 mA quiscent current, 1A -> 500 mV dropout, y a 0,5A -> 300 mV

TL720M05-Q1: 700mA, input<45V, 450mA -> 300 mV

TPS7A7300: 3A, input < 6,5 o 7V, dropout crece bastante si el output es de 5V

TLV1117-50: 800mA, input < 16V, dropout casi 1 V

TPS76750: 1A, input<13.5V, 85uA quiscent current, 230 mV de dropout

Recordar que mi sistema es basado en paneles solares, baterias y controlador de carga a 6V.

¿Qué os parcen estos? (al final he pedido unas muestras,luego no tendré problema de "suministro".).

El TPS7A7300 es para 3A, pero su input debe ser menor a 6.5 V. ¿Un controlador de carga de 6V y 5A, como de fiable es ???? quizás mejor no me arriesgo no ?

Me gusta el TPS76750 pues tendré una perdida del propio regulador mucho menor que la del LM2940 (30 mA vs 0,085mA) y eso, 24 horas al día para mi pequeño sistema ... todo suma (o resta en este caso).

La desventaja es el input, quizás para un sistema a 12V tener un limite en 13.5 en el TPS76750 sería preocupante, pero en el mio, creo que no.

Tampoco se leer bien los datasheets, quizas alguien lo haya utilizado o vea ventajas claras en el LM2940 sobre este otro equipo. (creo que en ambos podré estar sin disipador)

Ala !!! Machacarme, que seguro que he metido la pata en todo hasta el fondo !!!! 

gracias.

NOTA: Si considerais oportuno, abro un nuevo post con la opcion del regulador a 5V.


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Ago 29, 2012)

Despues de las vacances, retomo el tema por si alguien tiene algun aporte.

La duda está entre los LINEALES que he puesto en el post, y cualquier regulador de tension de tipo switch (ventaja en rendimiento y disipacion de calor). 

¿Que opinais de LINEALES vs STEP-DOWN DC/DC ? (los lineales son solo para cargas muy especiales ?)

Y dentro de los lineales que he puesto, teneis alguna opinion ?

gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2012)

Para 500mA se va a perder 1/4W, si no es muy crítica la eficiencia...


----------



## h2ohgh2o (Sep 8, 2012)

a qué te refieres exactamente ?


----------

